# Worth & Colquit County



## RayT32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any action?


----------



## GDAWG84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Havent hunted yet but we havent been getting much in the cameras yet. Still alot of browse in the woods.


----------



## bow777 (Oct 23, 2013)

Any Rut activity going on in Worth County? If it hasnt started, I would think this Cold front should spark some activity.


----------

